# New community aqua one aquanano 130



## Whitey93 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi guys just wanting to see what all you guys think of my new aquarium which I purchased from pets at home along with the cabinet .... Had a few issues with the pump not fitting behind the back filter panel properly but with a bit of rigging and messing about I've managed to sort it out. Also the pump is way to power for the small filter section at the back and drains it all in no time but I just simply removed the two carbon cartridges and all is well now 

BUT YOU HAVE GOT TO AGREE THAT ITS A BEAUTIFUL TANK/STAND

This was when I eventually assembled to cabinet/stand which is extremely strong and sturdy and before I applied the filter etc etc



I have 5 live plants in there unsure on there names but they look pretty good and a sweet piece of driftwood with a bounced up plant growing nicely on it.
For substrate I used jbl manado which filters and enhances plant growth, it also look really pretty with the contrast of the green leaves and stones I've applied 


Please excuse all my trainers lol 

This was a few weeks later of applying substrate, plants and stones and at this point it had a few fish in

Fish I have in at the moment 

15 galaxy rasboras - starting to school up nicely 
4 amano shrimp - grew quite a bit already 
3 Burma danios - caught by accident as the were mixed with galaxy's 
3 red shiners - extremely pretty fish 
3 Pygmy corydoras 
2 black corydoras - so pretty 
2 albino corydoras
1 peppered corydoras 
1 bronze corydoras - as for all these corys, well i just love corys lol 
1 blue ram
1 gold ram 
1 bamboo shrimp - cool character 
1 baby cherry shrimp - accidentally caught with the Pygmy corys and unsure if still got it 
1 bulldog pleco 
1 Whiptail catfish
1 Siamese fighter

Although it seems a lot of fish if you look in you would not think there was that many in there lol 

There will be more tank and fish pictures to follow tomorrow as the lights are off now 

Please tell me what you would like to see or know more about 
AND PLEASE SHOW YOUR PLANTED COMMUNITY TANKS OFF 
Hope you enjoy 
Cheers Michael


----------

